# What year strut??



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

I just purchased B13 struts for my 95 200SX. I purchased struts for a 1994 Sentra. Did I purchase the correct year or is it a specific year. I assumed it would fit b/c they are basically the same car. 
-Thanks


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 Front struts will fit, but rear struts won't.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

From what I understand,
B13 front B14 rear is a better combo than b14 all around since the B13 fronts give you more travel but lowered. 

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Unless you are using coilovers you just wasted money on those B13 front struts.

*edit* my bad you do have coilovers.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

This is why the B13 struts work well for gaining travel on a B14 when using coilovers:


----------

